# chance



## kerryking (Jul 13, 2004)

what are my chances of breeding 4 rbps and their size are 2inches, when they will breed ?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Probly not, but you never know!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I dont think they're sexually mature at 2", more like 6" if I remember correctly.


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree with acidWarp on that one


----------

